# Help with a schematic



## Ctrl4Smilerz (Feb 10, 2022)

Hi all. I'm planning on building the Stratus from Aionfx and I want to modify some of the diodes, but could use some help understanding the schematics (This is the first time I'm attempting a mod). My understanding is that the clip switch has three positions, but I'm not sure which diodes are used in which position. To me it looks like Position 1 is D2 and D3, Position 2 is D8, and D9, and Position 3 is D4, D5, D6, and D7, but I could would like to be sure before making any mods. Thanks in advance


----------



## mybud (Feb 10, 2022)

I think that D8 and D9 (the two LEDs) are always on, and the switch enables D2 and D3 and then D4-7. Bear in mind that the switch works opposite to what one might expect. When up, the bottom terminals are connected and vice versa. Hope this helps. Happy building and let us know how you progress.


----------



## mybud (Feb 10, 2022)

This is a changeover type switch. IOW, the middle terminal (2) enables switching between terminals 1 and 3.


----------



## Ctrl4Smilerz (Feb 10, 2022)

mybud said:


> I think that D8 and D9 (the two LEDs) are always on, and the switch enables D2 and D3 and then D4-7. Bear in mind that the switch works opposite to what one might expect. When up, the bottom terminals are connected and vice versa. Hope this helps. Happy building and let us know how you progress.


Great, thank you. My plan is to use 1N914 in D2, D3 for tradition Tube Screamer clipping, 2N7000 in D4, D7 and 1N34A in D5, D6 for a more Zendrive style clipping option.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Feb 10, 2022)

Sockets would be the way to tackle this one. You’re inner mad scientist awaits!


----------



## thesmokingman (Feb 11, 2022)

the only input I intend to provide is to remind you that the lowest Vf wins in this configuration. Depending on how you wire your MOSFETs, you'll either end up with essentially a 1N914+1n34 in series (usually comes out to Vf of 0.9V to 1.0V) or as a true MOSFET in which case your Vf may be higher than the LEDs you've chosen to use. For instance, I've got smaller diffused LEDs that measure 1.2V and other that exceed the 2.4V max reading of my meter. If you're going with the body diode approach, it really is cheaper to just use a regular diode as there isn't any of the softer knee or higher Vf magic of wiring as a true MOSFET clipper.

one more thing ...  if you're only wanting two clipping options, go with an on/on switch and omit the LEDs


----------



## Ctrl4Smilerz (Feb 11, 2022)

BuddytheReow said:


> Sockets would be the way to tackle this one. You’re inner mad scientist awaits!


Good idea, thanks!


----------

